# Benadryl, can I give it to Dixie?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I just did it today for my TB, so I sure hope it's safe!! Sounds like a lot of people do it.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I recently called three vets about this and ALL of them said it's entirely ok. =]

BUT Benadryl is an antihistamine, I'm really not sure how it would work as an anti-inflammatory. It's supposed to help relieve allergies, not swollen whatevers. I'm not saying it won't work for that, but I have my doubts.

If you do choose to give it to her, I think 3 or 4 would be plenty.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I give a antihystamine (tri-hist) to one of mine almost daily through the summer for a skin allergy. Call your vet to see if that is the right course of action. I think the Tri-hist would be cheaper than Benadryl in the amount you have to give. Plus its in a horse palatable powder


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Mom has a horse with heaves. Benadryl will work - a little. Tri Hist works in milder cases. Wheezy had used both, and albuterol in her feed, with limited results. This time of year is hardest on her, between the pollen, mold, and dust she struggles on a daily basis if I don't give her at least one dose every day of Dexamethasone. It's a prescription, and it's pretty cheap if you buy it in injectable form.(we pay around $15) One of the vets I know has been tinkering with it a lot, and has found that giving it to heavy horses in their feed, rather than in shot form, lasts longer, and works without the shock on their system. 
It's also believed now, that heaves is an auto immune disorder. So, steroids like Dex is a reccomended course of treatment. 
Talk to your vet, see if he/she can get some for you. Most horse vets keep a few bottles just for heavy horses. 
And, of course, I have to say it, even though I'm sure you're already doing it - soak the hay she gets. Not just a quick wetting, Soak it. If all that doesn't work, she may need to move over to nearly all pellets. (what my vet said, so I don't want no flack from no one.) Flax seed supplements help too. The Omega 3 does wonders. There are lots of herbs that can be used... lots to try.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Thanks all. I've started her on an herbal product today (Farnam Cough Free) to see if she gets any relief. Vet will be seeing her on August 21 (she's out of town on vacation, and it's really not an emergency, so I'll wait).

She was a little better today. But some mornings she is worse.

I could kick myself... I just threw out a bottle of Dex... had it from the horse we recently had to put down. I had read online that it was recommended for horses with heaves.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol. Yeah, I can see that would be a little kick in the pants


----------

